# Found nest on the ground... is it ok to remove?



## JennyM (Sep 21, 2015)

Hi guys,
I found a nest today with 2 eggs in it! I assume they are pigeon eggs but I'm not sure. As you can see on the picture they are on the ground (next to a water hydrant) on the corner of a very-very busy street (Sunset Blvd). There's cats and raccoons at night, and of course lots of mean people too! Is it ok to remove? I already did anyway because I've read many times on this forum that it's best to remove when they are in an unsafe place. I hope I did good.

Thank you


----------



## GimpieLover (Dec 18, 2005)

if you think the eggs have then there a long time and a quite formed already, you can bring them to be to put under my foster birds to continue hatching. 
But yes, that is not a good place for babies. 
And an odd location for a bird to build a nest....my best guess would be that someone removed it from it's original place and put it out on the curb =/


----------



## JennyM (Sep 21, 2015)

I have no idea how long they could have been there for, we just saw them today and the parents were not around. I could bring them to you anyway and see if they hatch. I tried looking in them by placing them in front of a light bulb and I see like a red circle in them, don't know if that's the baby already forming or something else. How can I keep them warm until I see you?



GimpieLover said:


> And an odd location for a bird to build a nest....my best guess would be that someone removed it from it's original place and put it out on the curb =/


that's so sad  probably that is what happened! there's a hotel on that corner and some pigeons hang there, maybe they built the nest there and someone put it out!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I think that's probably what happened. Sad.


----------



## JennyM (Sep 21, 2015)

just wanted to update that I brought the eggs to the BEAUTIFUL GimpieLover! she quickly placed them under a foster mom, who is beautiful as well! 

Thank you GimpieLover for helping them


----------



## wiggles and puddles (Sep 3, 2015)

let us know if they hatch!


----------



## GimpieLover (Dec 18, 2005)

Thank YOU! for making the drive! I had the easiest job of everyone involved here 
Every life deserves a chance. Fingers crossed for them.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Hope they hatch. Keep,us posted.


----------



## colombireali (Mar 16, 2016)

have you noticed at the right side of the picture that can/paper that looks like a stylized bird? I can even see the feet and that ridiculous little head looking to the left.
sorry I have a visive imagination so maybe I'm just crazying around (if this neologism makes sense to you  ) but that looks funny to me

Like the others said I really hope the little creatures can grow and pop out from the eggs 
Thanks for caring for life


----------



## miguelharrison (May 26, 2017)

You have done a great job of removing the nest from an unsafe place. You don’t need to remove the nest by yourself from the ground. You must have taken the help of the exterminator as they can remove nest carefully than you.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Don't think an exterminator is needed to remove the nest. A little over kill.


----------

